# a new stabilized 70-200mm f/4 option, by Tokina



## Aglet (Jan 29, 2013)

Just saw this on some other sites tonite.
They've been making lots of wide zooms but i haven't seen a new medium long since I can't remember when.

http://photorumors.com/2013/01/28/new-tokina-at-x-70-200mm-f4-pro-fx-vcm-s-and-at-x-12-28-f4-pro-dx-lenses/

Nothing on Tokina's site yet.

Looking fwd to test results.
Canon's and Nikon's offerings are already pretty good but there's still some room for improvement.


----------



## preppyak (Jan 29, 2013)

Aglet said:


> there's still some room for improvement.


Really? I mean, I guess there is always room for improvement, but, I'm not sure Tokina is gonna be the one to do that.

The 70-200 f/4L was considered a gold standard for sharpness until Canon released their last two f/2.8 zooms. Go to any review site and it's basically got perfect marks

The only thing Tokina can really improve is matching Canon's 5-stop hybrid IS, or by making it a lot cheaper (<$1000 retail).


----------



## Menace (Feb 5, 2013)

Should be interesting - they need to atleast match Canon's quality and be much cheaper to have any chance of success with this lens.


----------

